# LGB 2-4-0 help



## bobkat (Dec 5, 2008)

I have an LGB 2-4-0 model # 21232. I need to do a little maintenance on it, but can not locate my user manual. Does anyone know where I can download one from?

Also, inside the cab is a slide switch marked 0, 1, 2, 3 - Can someone advise what each setting represents. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Here you go, Bobkat: 

http://www.champex-linden.de/cl_pi_lgb.htm 

There are both exploded parts diagrams and down farther are the manuals. You just have to know the product number of your loco, but I'm sure you will find it there. 
The sliding switch usually does this: 
0- all power off 
1- engine off, lights on 
2 - engine on, lights on, sound off 
3 - engine on, lights on, soung on (if it has it, otherwise same as 2)


----------



## bobkat (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks, have a good weekend


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

2x232 are the manual numbers you need to look for as this engine was produced in many roadnames and the x is for the different part numbers. 

I have downloaded 5 different manuals through the years for this engine. 

There are 3 main manuals as follows: 
The owners manual, PDf file of parts, and expert instructions. 



PS: If you added an e-mail address to your profile I could have sent you the files.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

http://www.gartenbahn.at/g_spur/downloads/lgb.htm

The above link is also helpful in getting exploded views of your LGB itrms.

Good Luck


----------

